# Confused



## LostandNervous (Jul 13, 2010)

I have been married for under a year, and already feel a little uneasy about things. I find myself not wanting to have sex with her but when i see another girl, I want it. I get easily annoyed by the things she does and have grown to have a short temper. I actually look forward to time alone now...I'm afraid this is meaning its the end of our relationship? I've tried to fix things that were affecting our relationship and get her more involved (work out with me, do more activities with me outside instead of staying home and doing nothing...) but nothing works and all she wants to do is stay home and watch TV...I'm just seeking some sort of advice or direction.


----------



## lbell629 (May 10, 2010)

I applaud you for wanting things to be different and for you being willing to search and trying to find the things to do to change all of that. The first question that came to my mind was, what have you done to do what she likes to do? I know you said that all she likes to do is stay home and watch TV, but have you asked her what she would like to do or are you always inviting her to join you in your activities? Also, maybe you can sit down with her at home and just talk (without the TV). Ask her what you can do for her and if she needs anything from you. Ask her "How can I show love to you today?" She might not say anything at first but keep at it, she might finally give you an answer. And ask her to ask you the same thing and be open about what you want. You might not always get it, but it will at least start to give each other a glimpse into each other's heart.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Sometimes you have to lead without suggestion... When your in the car don't ask just drive to a place to do something that may spark a shared interest... Or maybe your being selfish by not watching good'ol tv with her... That too can lead to conversation about the program and learn something more about her... Remember work with her to figure out a medium that she will enjoy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

